

Facebook Game Idea Generator - triptych
http://whisperstorm.com/apps/fbgameideas/
Get inspiration for your next Facebook Game! All content is distilled from existing Facebook Games. Web app satire :)
======
treeform
This is actually not a bad start. Someone needs to go all the way and make the
"Facebook Game Generator"

------
Osmose
Pirate Farm actually sounds like it has potential.

~~~
Qz
I'm partial to Ninja Aquarium.

------
jared314
I wonder if you could use Google Sets to make a name generator generator. I'm
still looking for a use for that thing.

------
kingsley_20
mistitled. Facebook game _name_ generator.

------
ambulatorybird
"Sorority Fighter" sounds like a winner.

------
JustinSeriously
If this reflected what was actually out there, it'd just be, "Mafia Wars + X",
where X is a random idea, like "School of Wizards" or "Military Combat" or
"Small Pets."

(I've seen all of those.)

------
icefox
It should have up/down arrows that you have to click to generate the next one.
That way you could quickly determine what ideas are good.

------
cubicle67
So, anyone up for a game of Battle Poker?

~~~
prodigal_erik
That must have been the working title for Casino Royale.

------
awt
These names sort of remind me of scratch lotto game titles.

------
Luyt
"Robot Warz" already exists, I seem to remember.

------
waterlesscloud
"Mouse Kingdom" sounds like a great idea!

~~~
ElbertF
I got "Mouse Aquarium". Genius.

------
klodolph
"Who Has the Biggest Bears"... awesome.

------
benatkin
Kingdoms Of Extreme could be fun.

------
rogermugs
i want to knot laugh... but its just hard.

